# Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt



## tobiaaas (28 September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mich eben hier angemeldet, weil ich dringend einen Rat brauche. Konnte diese nacht schon kaum schlafen, da ich mich so sehr über mich selber ärger und mir gehts auch dadurch nicht sehr gut gerade.

Ich habe mich gestern bei Erotikdating.tv angemeldet und erstmal nur zu schauen und wie das dann halt so ist schreibt man jemand an und ist etwas aufgeregt und freut sich. "Leider" konnte ich dann keine Mails mehr schreiben da mein kostenloser Account aufgebraucht war. 

Tja so meldete ich mich dann per Lastschrift an. Es stand da ca 31 € für einen Monat und 26 € für 3 Monate. Ich dachte, warum auch immer dass ich mich da ja gleich für 3 Monate anmelden kann. Gsagt getan. Natürlich fein meine Kontodaten usw. angegeben. Nur konnte ich weder anklicken AGB gelese oder Zahlung bestätigen sonder musste direkt auf Zahlung. Und durch war der Mist. Ich denke dass ich sonst nochmal darüber nachgedacht hätte.

So mittlerweile ärgere ich mich so über meine Dummheit. Ich habe in der Nacht als ich wach gewurden bin noch eine Widerrufsmail geschrieben(Natürlich voller übereifer noch meine ganze Daten angegeben). Nun denke ich aber das so eine E-mail nicht viel bringt oder was meint ihr?

Ich weis auch noch nicht ob das Geld schon vom Konto abgegangen ist. Wenn ja kann ich das einfach so Rückgängig machen?

Ich bitte um Rat, denn ich bin im Moment echt verzweifelt.

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus.

mfg

tobi :-?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:17:25 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:15:16 ----------

EDIT: Natürlich haben dann 3 Monate = 80 € gekostet.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 September 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

War die Anmeldung gestern? Wenn noch keine 14 Tage rum sind, kann man ohne weiteres den Widerruf erklären. Am besten per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Geht auch nach Tschechien.


----------



## tobiaaas (28 September 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

Ja, das war gestern. Ok habe ein Musterbrief nach dem Prinzip geschrieben Musterbrief Widerruf oder RÃ¼cktritt. Kostenlos Brief online gestalten und werde ihn morgen abschicken. Ist dieser Brief ausreichend?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 September 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

Der Brief ist kurz und knapp. Mehr braucht man nicht. Völlig ausreichend ist es, wenn nur die Wendung "ich widerrufe" oder "ich erkläre den Widerruf" auftaucht. Das ist ja bei dem Brief der Fall. Alles andere ist mehr oder weniger wurst.

Sollte der Brief nicht zustellbar sein, dann ist das kein Beinbruch, man sollte nur den verschlossenen Umschlag als Beweis aufheben.


----------



## tobiaaas (29 September 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

Ok, hab den Brief gestern verschickt und mein Geld was vom Konto abgebucht wurde, wieder zurückgebucht. Wenn jetzt noch was kommt kann ich das getrost ignorieren oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (29 September 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

Es ist nicht notwendig, eine Brieffreundschaft anzufangen, nachdem man einmal seine Rechtsposition eindeutig kundgetan hat.


----------



## momak (10 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

Ich habe ein ähnliches problem 

Ich wollte bei erotikdating.tv das testangebot 3 tage für 1,99€ ausprobierenund ich habe eben click and buy das nötige geld überweist. eine woche danach (16.09.10) buchte click and buy 80€ per lastschrift für einen 3 Monatsabo von meinem konto. ich habe erst heute die kontoauszüge (10.10.10) von der bank geschickt bekommen und deshalb es auch spät gesehen (d.h die 14-Tage widerspruchsfrist sind vorbei). und mich ärgert das total da ich ein schüler bin der sein wochenende für ein nebenjob opfert und die 80 € sind  für mich eine menge arbeit :wall:

was soll ich tun?: :roll:
- zu bank gehen und lastschrift zurückbuchen?
- eine schriftliche kündigung zu erotikdating.tv schicken? 
- können die mir was anhaben wenn ich mir das geld zurück üerweisen lasse?
- die müssen mich doch über das widerspruchsrecht über eine e-mail -   aufklären oder?

eins steht fest: auf so was fall ich nicht noch einmal rein

viele grüße


----------



## Goblin (10 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*



> was soll ich tun


 
Die anderen Beiträge lesen. Steht alles schon da. Wer nicht reagiert kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Hippo (10 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

1. Maßnahme >>> Antiscammers Posting hier *GENAU* lesen (auch die Links)

2. Maßnahme >>> Zurück*BUCHEN

*3. Maßnahme >>> Zurück*LEHNEN*


----------



## tobiaaas (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

So ich bins nochmal. Sorry aber ich muss jetzt einfach für meinen Verstand und meine Nerven auf Nummer sicher gehen. 

Also ich habe jetzt schon 3 Mahnungen per E-Mail bekommen, wo der Preis immer steigt und es steht wie immer gesagt drinne, dass die den Anwalt einschalten.

Ich denke mal als nächstes wird was per Post kommen oder?

Aber Gedanken muss ich mir da nicht machen oder? 

Sorry aber is nervlich gerade etwas belastend.. .

lieben gruss

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:16:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:14:24 ----------

EDIT - und der widerruf besteht immer 2 wochen egal was sie schreiben?


----------



## webwatcher (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*



tobiaaas schrieb:


> Ich denke mal als nächstes wird was per Post kommen oder?



Wenn du denen  deine echte Adresse verraten hast sicher. Aber dafür gibt es 
ja die grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne...


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*



tobiaaas schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt schon 3 Mahnungen per E-Mail bekommen, wo der Preis immer steigt und es steht wie immer gesagt drinne, dass die den Anwalt einschalten.



Na und? - Dann lass sie doch den Anwalt einschalten. 

Was soll der machen? Der hat auch keine Sonderrechte. Ein Anwalt ist keine Behörde. Der kann zunächst mal nur drohen, mahnen und pupsen. Das kostet nicht Dein Papier, nicht Dein Porto, nicht Deinen Druckertoner. Das kann er erst mal machen, so oft er will.

Dann kann er einen Mahnbescheid beantragen. Dem bräuchtest Du dann nur binnen 14 Tagen zu widersprechen - und alles ist wieder im Lot. Vollstrecken lassen kann er dann nicht. Und er hätte die Gebühr für den Mahnbescheid bezahlt und kriegt die auch nicht wieder. Daher macht er das auch erst gar nicht. Den Abzockern sind die Mahnbescheide zu teuer, daher kommt das in diesen Fällen ganz extrem selten vor.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was kann er sonst noch machen? - Richtig: er kann klagen vor Gericht. Damit droht der Mahnwalt ja auch immer, macht es aber nicht (wir kennen keinen einzigen Fall). Und selbst wenn: auch dann hätte man 1001 Möglichkeiten, um sich mit einem Anwalt zu wehren. Die Abzocker würden mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit verlieren und hätten alle Rechtskosten zu zahlen, auch Deine Anwaltskosten.

Was kann er sonst noch machen? - Nichts mehr, außer weiter drohen, mahnen und pupsen. Und das macht er eine Weile lang, bis es ihm zu langweilig bzw. ihm das Papier zu teuer wird.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln



tobiaaas schrieb:


> Ich denke mal als nächstes wird was per Post kommen oder?



Von mir aus auch per berittenem Boten, auf Büttenpapier, mit Goldrand und Siegellack. Na und? 



tobiaaas schrieb:


> Aber Gedanken muss ich mir da nicht machen oder?



Doch. Du solltest Dir Gedanken machen, ob Du Tee oder Kaffee machst.



tobiaaas schrieb:


> Sorry aber is nervlich gerade etwas belastend.. .



Dagegen hilft ein Tee mit Rum oder ein Irish Coffee oder ein Waldspaziergang.
Und logisches, einfach gestricktes Denken. Siehe oben.



tobiaaas schrieb:


> und der widerruf besteht immer 2 wochen egal was sie schreiben?



Genau.


----------



## momak (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

So. Ich habe die Lastschrift zurückgebucht. Jetzt habe ich aber von Click and Buy eine E-Mail bekommen, dass ich den 95€ schulde (Die 80€ Rechnung+ 15€ Gebühr wegen zurückbuchen). Ich habe jetzt Angst, dass ich mit Click and Buy probleme bekomme obwohl Erotikdating dafür die Schuld hat. :-?

Soll ich Click and Buy schreiben, dass die sich bei Erotikdating beschweren sollen?

Was soll ich machen????

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Rebreak (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*



momak schrieb:


> So. Ich habe die Lastschrift zurückgebucht. Jetzt habe ich aber von Click and Buy eine E-Mail bekommen, dass ich den 95€ schulde (Die 80€ Rechnung+ 15€ Gebühr wegen zurückbuchen). Ich habe jetzt Angst, dass ich mit Click and Buy probleme bekomme obwohl Erotikdating dafür die Schuld hat. :-?
> 
> Soll ich Click and Buy schreiben, dass die sich bei Erotikdating beschweren sollen?
> 
> ...



Seite 1 und diese Seite 2 lesen, dann kennst Du Dich bestens aus.


----------



## momak (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

Gelesen hab ich alles. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, da Click and Buy eine Firma wie PayPal ist. Wenn ich von den das Geld zurückbuche, buchen die dann das Geld von Erotikdating auf deren Konto zurück?

Soll ich den sagen, dass ich den Vertrag mit Erotikdating nicht annerkenne und dass sie dann das Geld von den zurückbuchen sollen so wie die Gebühren die sie wegen meiner Zurückbuchung bezahlen mussten?


----------



## Hippo (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

Du kannst jetzt wählen ...

a) Du gehörst zu den 10 + x% Angstzahlern und finanzierst den Ferrari der Nutzlosbranche

oder

b) Du befolgst Antiscammers Vorschlag einen Tee oder Irish Coffee zu trinken und es Dir gut gehen zu lassen

wobei

c) Hippo eindeutig einen Caol Ila Fassstärke (ich hasse die neue Rechtschreibung) dem Irish Coffee vorziehen würde.


Klartext - Click and Buy zieht im Zweifelsfall das ein was der Erotik-Provider angibt. Und wenn die Ehekrach haben kanns Dir wurscht sein.


----------



## momak (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

:-p
Aber wäre eine E-Mail  an Click and Buy von nachteil für mich?

Ich würde den schreiben, dass ich den Vertrag mit ErotikDating.tv nicht annerkenne, da die Verlängerung des Vertrag von der Probezeit zu dem ABO nicht gleich angezeigt wurde.

Weil ich habe viel im Internet gelesen und rschaschiert und jetzt bin ich nur mehr verunsichert...:-?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:43:46 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:34:21 ----------




momak schrieb:


> :-p
> Aber wäre eine E-Mail  an Click and Buy von nachteil für mich?
> 
> Ich würde den schreiben, dass ich den Vertrag mit ErotikDating.tv nicht annerkenne, da die Verlängerung des Vertrag von der Probezeit zu dem ABO nicht gleich angezeigt wurde.
> ...



ERGÄNZUNG:

Was ich vergessen habe zu sagen:

Click and Buy hat mir auch mit diesem hier gedroht:

"Wir übermitteln personenbezogene Daten (Name, Adresse und Geburtsdatum)  zu Ihrer Person nach Eintritt der Fälligkeit der Forderung an die CEG  Creditreform Consumer GmbH, Hellersbergstr. 11, 41460 Neuss unter der  Voraussetzung, dass mindestens 2 schriftliche Mahnungen erfolgt sind,  zwischen erster Mahnung und der Übermittlung der Daten mindestens 4  Wochen liegen und die Forderung nicht bestritten wurde. "

muss ich angst haben?

sorry dass ich so lästig bin

Gruß


----------



## Hippo (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

Wenns Dich beruhigt, dann schreibe einen gleichlautenden Brief (Einschreiben/Rückschein) an C&B und an den Nackedei-Provider mit dem sinngemäßen Text:

"Ich bestreite die Rechtmäßigkeit Ihrer Forderung."
Damit ist der geforderten Strittigstellung der Forderung Genüge getan und der Ball liegt wieder beim Gegner (ok, Aktenzeichen sollte dabei sein)

Punkt aus, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und dann den Caol Ila schlabbern


----------



## Goblin (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

Mehr wie Mahnungen schreiben können die auch nicht

Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## momak (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

Darf ich so schreiben?



Ich bestreite die Rechtmäßigkeit Ihrer Forderung, da ich den von ErotikDating.tv genannten Vertrag nicht anerkenne. Begleichen sie alle Rechnungen mit ErotikDating.tv.


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*



momak schrieb:


> Darf ich so schreiben?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bestreite die Rechtmäßigkeit Ihrer Forderung, da ich den von ErotikDating.tv genannten Vertrag nicht anerkenne. Begleichen sie alle Rechnungen mit ErotikDating.tv.



Du sollst keinen Roman schreiben ... 

 Im Zivilrecht ist der Fordernde in der Beweispflicht, nicht Du


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*



momak schrieb:


> Darf ich so schreiben?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bestreite die Rechtmäßigkeit Ihrer Forderung, da ich den von ErotikDating.tv genannten Vertrag nicht anerkenne. Begleichen sie alle Rechnungen mit ErotikDating.tv.


Du darfst schreiben was Du willst.

Ob das aber Sinn macht oder nicht solltest Du für Dich entscheiden, nachdem Du gelesen hast:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Gloominess (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*



tobiaaas schrieb:


> So ich bins nochmal. Sorry aber ich muss jetzt einfach für meinen Verstand und meine Nerven auf Nummer sicher gehen.
> 
> Also ich habe jetzt schon 3 Mahnungen per E-Mail bekommen, wo der Preis immer steigt und es steht wie immer gesagt drinne, dass die den Anwalt einschalten.
> 
> ...




Mich würde brennend interessieren ob man sich so ein abo auch einfangen kann ohne sich je ein profil dort erstellt zu haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*

Ob ein Profil erstellt wurde oder nicht, ist vollkommen uninteressant. 
Wichtig ist nur, ob eine wirksame Vereinbarung über einen glasklar und eindeutig beschriebenen Vertragsgegenstand zustande gekommen ist. Dazu gehört auch, dass die Information über die kostenpflichtige Verlängerung sofort auffindbar (nicht nur in den AGB...) auf der Angebots-Webseite dargestellt worden sein muss. Nicht nur in Kleinschrift und als Fußnote, sondern deutlich sichtbar. Ist das nicht der Fall, dann ist das null und nichtig. (Überraschende Klausel, § 305c BGB)


----------



## Gloominess (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ob ein Profil erstellt wurde oder nicht, ist vollkommen uninteressant.
> Wichtig ist nur, ob eine wirksame Vereinbarung über einen glasklar und eindeutig beschriebenen Vertragsgegenstand zustande gekommen ist. Dazu gehört auch, dass die Information über die kostenpflichtige Verlängerung sofort auffindbar (nicht nur in den AGB...) auf der Angebots-Webseite dargestellt worden sein muss. Nicht nur in Kleinschrift und als Fußnote, sondern deutlich sichtbar. Ist das nicht der Fall, dann ist das null und nichtig. (Überraschende Klausel, § 305c BGB)




Lieben dank für die information.Das mit dem Profil interessiert mich deswegen weil ich zwar viele postings zu dieser seite gefunden habe jedoch noch nirgends gelesen habe das sowas ohne vorherige erstellung eines profils entstanden ist.Mein Lebensgefährte schwört stein und bein das er sich nie eines erstellt hat.Naja am wichtigsten ist es das abo wieder los zu werden trotzdem fuchst mich die frage.
Nochmals lieben dank


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abofalle erotikdating.tv getappt*



Gloominess schrieb:


> Naja am wichtigsten ist es das abo wieder los zu werden


Dann versuchs doch mal hier: 





> *Support für SMS-Dienste:*
> 01805 554959 (0,14 €/Min. aus dem dt. FN, 0,42€/Min. aus dem Mobilfunk)
> 
> [email protected]


Immerhin postest du ja auch noch hier im anderen Thread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/64655-tv-redaktion-sucht-geschaedigte-2.html#post338314


----------

